# rubik's DIY center cap pooping



## daniel0731ex (Sep 29, 2009)

i just fixed the centercap problem and it doesn't pop as often now

i noticed that the rubik's DIY centercap has little bumps on the side, which makes the cap unstable because it leaves a slight gap between the cap and
the centerpiece. 
so i cut them off to make it fit closer together. however, the caps still falls off because the inner notch does not fit tightly to the centerpiece. so i did this  (the picture is actually a type A cap, not rubik's)

after the mod the cap doesn't fall off anymore im now using it as my OH cube


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm sorry. my rubiks.com DIY caps don't poop.

Nice solution. I'll be sure to try this out on my next rubiks DIY


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmm, i think i saw that on speedcubing somewhere...
A few years ago....

EDIT: Yeppers, i did:
http://speedcubing.com/ton/images/dents.JPG


----------



## riffz (Sep 29, 2009)

Ew. Remind me not to buy a Rubik's DIY if they poop.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 29, 2009)

riffz said:


> Ew. Remind me not to buy a Rubik's DIY if they poop.



poop?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

I just used a bunch of blu-tack. 

Putting it around the edges of the cap like I've seen before barely helped(!), so I just put a large lump on the cap and place it on. I put enough of it to be touch the circular piece rising above the screwed, and it DOES stay. ALWAYS. 99.99999% percent of time, like germ-x. IT WORKS.

You may get different results though, because my caps don't poop. Never have, never will.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 29, 2009)

the most important part of this mod is cutting the bumps off and make it smooth. if you only do the dents it still wouldn't work. 

also, the thing about this mod is that the cap is removable at anytime and is easy to put back on. if you use a sheet of paper you will have to put new paper on everytime you take it off.


----------



## V-te (Sep 29, 2009)

elcarc said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Ew. Remind me not to buy a Rubik's DIY if they poop.
> ...



Title


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2009)

You'd stop pooping rubik's DIY center caps if only you'd just stop eating them.


----------



## panyan (Sep 29, 2009)

wash your centre pieces's mouth out with soap! dirty little piece!

than it probably wont poop again


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2009)

If my center caps pooped, I honestly have no idea what I would do. I'll just cross that bridge if I ever have to.

Now, when my center caps *pop*, that's easy to fix. I use a puddy knife and cut into the raised ledges on the under side of the cap with the thin edge of the knife. This causes them to bulge slightly, and this extra pressure keeps them in place a little bit better. When even this fails I use the tiniest amount of superglue on the underside of the corner of the cap. This locks it in place, but don't use a lot. To remove them later for adjusting the screw tension use an x-acto knife or a razor blade to cut the superglue and free the cap.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## Bryan (Sep 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> If my center caps pooped, I honestly have no idea what I would do.



Would this be competition legal? The regulations aren't clear on it.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sure they do. Article 5: Puzzle Defecation


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## fundash (Sep 30, 2009)

when I used to be a noob and i had a diy already though, i used vasaline, and it went directly through it's digestive system and got pooped out of its center caps...


----------



## Troy2421 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ewww........poop....TEEHEE


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 30, 2009)

god.

you guys are missing my point ˋˊ


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol... getting all worked up over the title. Reminds me that there are some little kids out there, not that I'm old


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> god.
> 
> you guys are missing my point ˋˊ



Daniel,

Sorry, but many of us have made a thread title typo. Now you know not to do it again ;-)

As for your fix, I've never though to cut at an angle like that. As I mentioned above I use the thin edge of a puddy knife to cut into the plastic, but I cut a straight cut about halfway down the plastic. I'll have to try your angled cut next time and see how it works. If I don't like it, I'll just complete the cut to be flush.

Chris


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > god.
> ...



actually, what i really meant is to remove the little bumps/notches on the outer ridge of the cap







cutting them off will make the cap fit closer toghther because the bumps creates a slight gap between the cap and the center piece, which makes the cap unstable. after you remove the bumps it should fit like a good type c centercap, except that it doesn't have enough friction to keep it on. so making the dents makes the ridge become slightly wider and stretches the centerpiece slightly, thus giving enough resistance to keep the cap on.

if you only dent the cap without removing the bumps it will actually pop even more often, because the dents only stretch the edge of the centerpiece.


----------



## riffz (Oct 2, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> As for your fix, I've never though to cut at an angle like that. As I mentioned above I use the thin edge of a puddy knife to cut into the plastic, but I cut a straight cut about halfway down the plastic. I'll have to try your angled cut next time and see how it works. If I don't like it, I'll just complete the cut to be *flush*.
> 
> Chris



Poor word choice


----------

